

What is a Higgs Boson? Beautifully explained by Dr.John Ellis - curiousfiddler
http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/1458922

======
stillmotion
Where can I get that t-shirt?

~~~
jdkent
"If you look at the basic equations of the standard model, as written on my
t-shirt." LOL

